# Underhead Jigging Reel from JM



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We just got the reel. It is PE6 lefty. THe weight is 29.2 oz. Not bad.
The real advantage of the reel is you just use bait cast reel upside down and you don't need to buy a spinning reel. 
It is pretty comfortable to turn the handle.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Intresting, notice it has a levelwind. How is the levelwind? Just assume youd have some issues with the levelwind with a bit tuna or amberjack rippin line and the line pulling through the levelwind. Howd the testing go on with them?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a video of fighting a 130 - 140 lb yft with JM underhead reel on a recent trip in PV.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I would sure be wondering about the possibility of backlashes from H$LL if used as a quick hard casting reel for popping or casting hard without having that thumb to slow down with??

Maybe im missing something in understanding how it works.


----------



## jighard (Nov 5, 2013)

Just don't see the point , why having a conventional reel modified as a spinning version.
" why fixing what ain't broken " Gramps just to say , just another JM hyper show.


----------

